# F1 2011 - Is It Worth It?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been seeing F1 2011 in the shops for the last few weeks, and I thought I had it. Turns out I have F1 2010! I thought they were "dated" like Fifa (ie, buy 2011 in 2010, 2012 in 2011 etc).

I've barely played F1 2010 as a) it was very hard and b) once I found out about all the glitches etc, I lost interest in it for fear of losing saved games etc.

BTW: I'm on the 360


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It is a good game but it is difficult at times and there are still a few glitches. However it can be fun


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I play 2010 a lot, most of the glitches have gone with downloaded patches so 2011 I'm sure will be quickly sorted if it has any. I've never had a save game error. I'll be getting 2011 as F1 has changed so much since last season (KERS, DRS etc). If you find it too hard, stick some driver assists on.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers guys....

Just whacked 2010 on, and all I have on (assist wise) is ABS, medium TC and braking lines for corners....


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

See the other F1 2011 thread for more opinions but here are mine. I had only played a mates f1 2010 for a couple of hours and didn't really get time to get into it. I think with these games you have to give them time to a) get into the game and controls and b) to actually compete the events. On 20% race distance it takes around 45 mins to complete practice, qualifying and the race at each event. I use a wheel and pedals so have to set this up every time I play which my 2 and a half year old loves climbing all over! so I usually end up playing later at night when he and my wife are in bed. 
There have been comments about poor graphics which I have two opinons about, a) check out youtube for side by side comparisons between F1 2010 and 2011 and the graphics on 2011 are better b) when you are concentrating hard on the game trying to nail every apex to get pole, the last thing you are looking at are the graphics.

The introduction of KERS and DRS add an extra dimention to the whole game and using the wheel and pressing the buttons on the wheel to activate these make it more realistic. I use the Gran Tourismo GT5 wheel which works really well. There have been comments about the feedback through the wheel and although not as good as GT5 it lets you know when the steering goes light and when you go over the kerbs.


The game is really what you make of it, you can have all the driver aids 'on' and forget practice and just do a couple of qualifying laps then blits the race or as some do, turn most or all aids off and race at 100% race distance. This turns the game into more of an accurate race sim or you can do anything inbetween. With the aids on you literally slam on the brakes as you approach a corner turn in then stamp on the gas and let the traction control sort everything out for you. Wth the aids off you can lock up into the corner and if you put the power down too soon or too hard you will oversteer or just spin-up the rears.

The online action again adds another dimention and for some its the real game. I've had mixed views on the online stuff. So far in the races I've had it seemed like everyone just wants to crash everone elso off the track and if they get too far behind will leave the game. Its a little like FIFA online where I've had numerous experiences on scoring a second goal to be beating someone 2-0 and they give up and decide to drop out. On the other F1 2011 thread Ive had the advice to perciveer with this as you get to know the real drivers who want a clean race and will compete to the end.

Overall I'm really happy with the game and can see many months of enjoyable game play ahead.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers for your view. i do as you said, practice qualify and race at 20%. Looking for a house with swmbo and the first thing I'll want it a steering wheel and gamers set up  until then it's just the pad for me


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

And you can pick it up on the daily deals on eBay for £35!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mat am I being dumb.... what is a swmbo? also just to add I got the game from my local Tesco and the release day fro £35.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

SWMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed :thumb:


----------

